# surrogacy



## myboyzrmylife2 (Jan 4, 2008)

i was thinking of becoming a surrogate and was wondering if there was anyone here that has done this before and can give me some insight on the subject. any information would be helpful! thanks, kristy


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

hi hun,well first off you need to consider what type of surrogate you wish to become

a host surrogate is when you are inseminated via ivf with the intended mothers/donor eggs and the fathers sperm,therefore you have no genetic link with the child

a straight surrogate is when you are inseminated via home insemination/iui using your own eggs and intended fathers sperm,therefore the child is genetically related to you

i have been a straight surrogate twice,if you have any questions please feel free to pm me


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya

Congrats on making the first step towards this incredible achievement!  I'd recommend having a browse around Surrogacy UK's website and message boards, where there's loads of information:  go to www.surrogacyuk.org and particularly download the guide to surrogacy which will answer your immediate questions.

There's no pressure to join the organisation, and you'll find that people are friendly and keen to support you in whatever decision you make about whether you want to go forward with host or straight.

Good luck!

Fx

/links


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,
What a wonderful thing to consider doing for someone, I ditto the above advice, read all you can and chat to other surros, Im also a member of SUK you can chat on the boards there and come along to socials and conferences without the need to be a member, therer's plenty of support and advice availabkle from some wonderful people.
Sam
x

PS My suro's name is Kirsty too....


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi,
Its a great thing you are considering doing.

I am also considering being a surrogate but decided to complete our family first and am currently pregnant with our last child.

I have also found Miracles Do happen http://www.miraclesdohappen.co.uk/

and

A little Wish http://forums.a-little-wish.co.uk/ very friendly and although they are slightly smaller than SUK ( which I am also a forum member of) they are no less helpful.

They both have people who are looking for surrogates and also members who are experienced surrogates who can offer advice.

/links


----------

